# keeping tegus together



## ageber (Dec 28, 2009)

I am curious if I can i keep a male blue with a female black and white. they are about the same size and under a year old. I am curious if this is possible or if i will have issues with them trying to breed.

also, can i keep 2 females together, 1 blue and 1 black and white who are different sizes. one is about 12 inches bigger than the other. I am trying to save one enclosure as these large enclosures take up alot of room. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Turbine (Dec 28, 2009)

ageber, 

I also have a male blue and a female black and white. Had them together during free roaming time. For a month or so this went well. They were both very social. 
One day the blue began trying to mate with the female, neck and tail biting, butt dragging, chasing, you get the point. 
I really wanted to keep them together but it seems to put a lot of stress on the female so they stay in seperate enclosures. 
When the male is out he tries and tries to put on a show in front of the female's cage. Huffing and puffing, its kind of funny to watch because she just ignores him. 

They both are the same size. 

I believe some members here have multiple tegus living together with zero problems 
Try it out and see what happens, just keep a close eye on them.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Dec 29, 2009)

I keep three males together, Giant, BW and a Red with no problems in 9x4 cage. The BW was raised from a hatchling to around 33" at 6 months before I moved in with the older ones


----------

